
Mars Colony: How Much Law Do We Take with Us? - pseingatl
http://marslegalcode.org
======
pseingatl
With plans for a manned mission to Mars off and running, what will be the
legal regime governing people on Mars? Do we really want the same rules as
Shanghai in the 1930's?

